# Please help - need recipe for little sister's wedding



## grumpybunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Okay I'm putting this where I think the most people will see it.  My little sister, my only sister, is having a homemade candy table at her wedding  She asked me to make some candied peppered pecans which I used to send to her in college.  Well of course I've lost the recipe.  I've search the web and tried to adapt other recipes, but none turn out right.  I need the kindness of someone out there to please send me this very SPECIFIC recipe.  It's from Creative Cooks Kitchen, a set of subscription recipes from the mid-90's.   Group 6, page 11, Spiced Cocktail Nuts.  I believe there were three different kinds, I am looking for the peppered pecan recipe.  I purchased a set of these recipes on Amazon recently, but this page was missing.  I'm running short on time, the wedding is on August 14.  Please, if you have the Creative Cooks Kitchen recipes, can you find and send me this one recipe?  Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2010)

grumpybunny said:


> Okay I'm putting this where I think the most people will see it.  My little sister, my only sister, is having a homemade candy table at her wedding  She asked me to make some candied peppered pecans which I used to send to her in college.  Well of course I've lost the recipe.  I've search the web and tried to adapt other recipes, but none turn out right.  I need the kindness of someone out there to please send me this very SPECIFIC recipe.  It's from Creative Cooks Kitchen, a set of subscription recipes from the mid-90's.   Group 6, page 11, Spiced Cocktail Nuts.  I believe there were three different kinds, I am looking for the peppered pecan recipe.  I purchased a set of these recipes on Amazon recently, but this page was missing.  I'm running short on time, the wedding is on August 14.  Please, if you have the Creative Cooks Kitchen recipes, can you find and send me this one recipe?  Thanks for taking the time to read this.


Welcome to DC and good luck. Hope you get your recipe and your sister has a wonderful wedding.
kadesma


----------

